# Anyone see that salty 5D MkIV that sold for $1300!?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, people must be desperate for a bargain on the MkIV.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252722318428

Is a MkIV in scrap condition seriously worth the same as a perfectly functioning MkIII!? I mean, I can understand the allure of getting a new camera for cheap, even if it means extensive repairs. But seriously, could you ever truly trust that camera to function reliably again after how it's shown there? I mean, you can actually see rust coming out of the battery compartment if you look at the bottom view of the camera. I don't even think Canon will touch a camera in that condition even out of warranty since they could never guarantee the repairs, right? It might be nice to have as a backup camera if you could snag it for a couple hundred bucks, but over $1300? Wow, I dunno what to say.

Ugh, just looked more closely at some of the photos. The body looks to be cracked below the lens mount (maybe it's just a line in the salt), and there is also rust on the shutter and some hardware in the mirror box. I'm just boggled that it sold for that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2017)

Someone will clean it up, replace any failed boards, and flip it for a nice profit. Sometimes they just sell working parts. The camera has a magnesium frame, if its cleaned with soap and water, its good. The biggest issue is cleaning circuit boards before dendrites short accross solder junctions. You can run them thru a dishwasher. Thats what we did at a large aerospace company for Space grade hardware as it came off the soldering line. A ordinary dishwasher was used rather than a high priced washer that did the same. Then it was encapsulated, so water could not touch it.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, I mean, I guess. I certainly wouldn't want it for any more than that price, even fixed up.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm waiting for the new thread on this forum: "Terrible Canon Service." They want to charge me $XXXX to repair a brand new 5DIV that I dropped in the ocean. I thought these were weathersealed!


----------



## Diko (Jan 24, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I'm waiting for the new thread on this forum: "Terrible Canon Service." They want to charge me $XXXX to repair a brand new 5DIV that I dropped in the ocean. I thought these were weathersealed!


+1 ROFL


----------



## Jopa (Jan 31, 2017)

That wasn't salt, that is cocaine. That's why it's expensive.


----------

